# Rescued Feral Pigeon in Sydney - needs a home



## echobee (Feb 2, 2012)

Hi there

A few weeks back in the pouring rain we found a Feral Pigeon under a bridge. We easily picked him up so we took him home. He is not obviously injured (i.e. there is no blood!) - but he has just about no tail feathers and his left wing hangs very low! He seems to be a little hunched around the lower back. He seems not to have instincts to fly, and never tries to flap either of his wings. He is fully fledged though - so perhaps he has never flown! 

Anyway we have been looking after him now for 3 weeks, he eats well, and has made himself at home in our garden shed. He is relatively calm when we visit him, but I really think he would be so much happier with other pigeons! Does anyone know of someone with an Aviary where perhaps he could walk around and nest on the floor and and least see other birds. I have 4 indoor cats.. so bringing him inside would be very bad.

We would be happy to take him to his new home anywhere within the great Sydney region.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Thank you for saving him/her. You have a good heart. If you can't find a home, you could always build an enclosure for him...maybe let him in the house for an hour or so per day when the cats are secured.


----------



## Ross Howard (Nov 26, 2009)

There is a no movement lock down in Oz on pigeons check with local vet etc to see if it effects your area or where your moving it to. PMV is the issue.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

It doesn't sound like the pigeon in question has PMV, but with loss of tail feathers, probably escaped a predator.


----------



## Ross Howard (Nov 26, 2009)

Please read my post again ... I did not mean the bird had PMV the reason for not moving pigeons is because there is a gov lockdown in Aus to not move pigeons from 1 loft to another because of a PMV outbreak in parts of Oz. I was suggesting that if they really care they should find out from authorities if & where they can move it to. As of now there is no vac available for PMV in Oz & all shows have been cancelled for 2012. 
P. S. Maybe you know this already just wanted to be sure. They've got a real problem down there.


----------



## echobee (Feb 2, 2012)

*thanks*

Thank you to all who replied! The little pigeon is doing very well, as we let him / her walk around the garden under supervision.. We have not found a home for him /her so will try and find a little run that we can use to let him / her run in during the day. We now need to consider how to get company for him or her. We were thinking of maybe a bantam chicken which as they can walk around together... (I can see me ending up with a farmyard of animals now!!)


----------

